# Who's expecting for 2019?



## TheMule (1 October 2018)

I thought I'd try a post with pics on this new forum. Cooking for May 2019 I have a Spanish mare in foal to our own Lusitano stallion. It's his first foal, he's 19 now and has been a fantastic horse under saddle at GP level so hopefully this will be a replacement.
So what are other people expecting next year?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 October 2018)

I was thinking about him the other day and wondering if you still had him-exciting


----------



## TheMule (3 October 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I was thinking about him the other day and wondering if you still had him-exciting 

Click to expand...

He's such a lovely horse- we did try him on our little luso mare but it was late in the season and she didn't take. He's going off to have some frozen collected to keep for us in the future as he doesn't have many more winters in him


----------



## riversideeu (26 October 2018)

Wow they are both beautiful. I have a Warmblood mare who I bred by Medoc. She is my last Medoc foal out of a Dutch mare I won in Your Horse magazine many years ago. She is hopefully in foal to Forinth an eventing Hanoverian after a very eventful summer where she managed to conceive twins have one nipped loose the other then conceive triplets having to have 2 nipped on consecutive days. 
That will teach me not to assume a 19 year old stallion might not be quite so fertile. 
She has a huge Furst Romancier 2 year old as a first foal so hopefully not quite as big this time though I could not wish for a better behaved 2 year old which is good as he is so big. Its going to be odd going from a 15hh Cob to a 17hh+ Warmblood when he gets broken.


----------



## DabDab (26 October 2018)

Ooo, that looks like a nice match TM - will look out for updates next year 

I like the sound of those bloodlines R. Are you aiming to breed an eventer? Fingers crossed for a slightly smaller version this time.


----------



## riversideeu (26 October 2018)

Yes DabDab I would love to breed an eventer. Forinth has got some lovely offspring and has in my opinion been fairly underused. He is still sound and competing at age 19 and has a fantastic temperament. He is also the best moving jumping stallion I have seen since Medoc.


----------



## DabDab (26 October 2018)

Yes I love him - such a gorgeous jumping style. I have a friend with a 5yo by him and it's just one of those youngsters you watch and think 'God I'd love to jump a round on him', and such an easy temperament too. Very exciting


----------



## riversideeu (27 October 2018)

Oh that is interesting thanks. I wanted to breed something as an all rounder for me but struggled to find anything that jumped and moved well and kept getting drawn to dressage stallions until I saw him. Also James Adams Reuben Rialto was a fantastic youngster and he also has a number of excellent showjumping stock as he was originally imported as a showjumper I understand. I secretly would love a chestnut filly but know I usually get the opposite.


----------



## volatis (27 December 2018)

I have 2 due in 2019 - both will be end of may/June foals. 1 by Diacontinus out of my Tycoon x Consul mare and 1 by Marc Cain out of my Mondriaan x Ulft mare


----------



## 4faults (28 December 2018)

I have one due 2019 by Zambesi out of my Mermus R x Clover Hill mare. Very excited as her Danny Kannan filly this year is beautiful. Looking forward to seeing pictures of everyoneâ€™s babies next year


----------



## TheMule (28 December 2018)

volatis said:



			I have 2 due in 2019 - both will be end of may/June foals. 1 by Diacontinus out of my Tycoon x Consul mare and 1 by Marc Cain out of my Mondriaan x Ulft mare
		
Click to expand...

I'm really looking forward to seeing the Discontinus as half sibling to Elana, might have to sit on my hands if you offer that one for sale though!


----------



## TheMule (28 December 2018)

4faults said:



			I have one due 2019 by Zambesi out of my Mermus R x Clover Hill mare. Very excited as her Danny Kannan filly this year is beautiful. Looking forward to seeing pictures of everyoneâ€™s babies next year
		
Click to expand...

I love Zambesi, that should be a really nice foal


----------



## Asha (28 December 2018)

4faults said:



			I have one due 2019 by Zambesi out of my Mermus R x Clover Hill mare. Very excited as her Danny Kannan filly this year is beautiful. Looking forward to seeing pictures of everyoneâ€™s babies next year
		
Click to expand...

Another Zambesi fan here , I love what heâ€™s throwing . If I was breeding a show jumper Iâ€™d definitely use him.

I think we have one due next year now. Sheâ€™s due May 17th, but as we got her in poor condition, she may have slipped it . I had her scanned , but they couldnâ€™t see anything other than a large uterus . So keeping my fingers crossed . Foal is by a young stallion by Im special de muse , mare is Ustinov x Ol Metta x Cambridge . Time will tell !


----------



## ihatework (28 December 2018)

TheMule said:



			I'm really looking forward to seeing the Discontinus as half sibling to Elana, might have to sit on my hands if you offer that one for sale though!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be fighting you! Diacontinus combines 2 of my favourite bloodlines.  I want one from a decent TB mare!


----------



## tda (28 December 2018)

Not quite as exotic, but one of my dales mares Castle Hill Sherry is in foal to  a dales stallion, Malhamdale Apocolito


----------



## 4faults (30 December 2018)

That sounds exciting Asha, hope all is well with her. 
Tda- I love Dales, would love to see pictures when baby arrives safely


----------



## Asha (17 January 2019)

4faults said:



			That sounds exciting Asha, hope all is well with her.
Tda- I love Dales, would love to see pictures when baby arrives safely
		
Click to expand...

Sadly all isnâ€™t well. Had her scanned again, and sheâ€™s not in foal. Sheâ€™s actually in season . Such a shame. On the upside , the vet was impressed with how well she looks . She looks strong and well , so will now go off to get backed .

Good luck everyone else with you foals, I will look forward to seeing all the updates x


----------



## dingle12 (17 January 2019)

tda said:



			Not quite as exotic, but one of my dales mares Castle Hill Sherry is in foal to  a dales stallion, Malhamdale Apocolito
		
Click to expand...

Oh I think my friend must of breed sherry as she has castle hill dales small world x


----------



## dolly-daydream (26 January 2019)

We have two in foal to Craig, and two foals from last summer by Ramiro b, but its a very dead market at the moment, so may not breed anymore. The sad thing for what it costs to get a foal born and end up selling them for less then this cost.


----------



## volatis (17 February 2019)

ihatework said:



			Iâ€™ll be fighting you! Diacontinus combines 2 of my favourite bloodlines.  I want one from a decent TB mare!
		
Click to expand...

Well this one is out of a super Trakehner mare, so very blood if not an actual thoroughbred!


----------



## tda (25 May 2019)

Disappointing news, even tho Castle Hill Sherry had the shape,  she was not in foal.ðŸ˜ðŸ¤”. Was scanned last year, but due date came and went, then she came into full season last monday, so covered again, and will see what next year bringsðŸ˜
She is now on a diet


----------



## TheMule (25 May 2019)

tda said:



			Disappointing news, even tho Castle Hill Sherry had the shape,  she was not in foal.ðŸ˜ðŸ¤”. Was scanned last year, but due date came and went, then she came into full season last monday, so covered again, and will see what next year bringsðŸ˜
She is now on a diet
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame, fingers crossed for next year!


----------



## TheMule (25 May 2019)

My mare gave birth last night to a lovely strong little colt. Lusitano x andalucian. 
She will go back in foal to the same stallion


----------



## Asha (26 May 2019)

Congratulations Themule, hes gorgeous


----------



## 4faults (6 June 2019)

Our filly foal arrived Tuesday night. Zambesi x Mermus R x Clover Hill.
Absolutely chuffed with her, sheâ€™s already running Mum ragged. Congratulations TheMule, hows your colt doing?


----------



## TheMule (6 June 2019)

4faults said:



View attachment 33220

Our filly foal arrived Tuesday night. Zambesi x Mermus R x Clover Hill.
Absolutely chuffed with her, sheâ€™s already running Mum ragged. Congratulations TheMule, hows your colt doing?
		
Click to expand...

Oh he's cute! And 4 perfect shite socks too, congratulations!
My little guy took a little while to strengthen up but he's lovely, looks to have a lot of his Dad in him which is perfect.


----------

